# [Video Review] Carscope's tyre dressing applicator brush.



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Darlings!

Carscope have this nifty looking tyre dressing applicator brush which I wanted to try. As I skinned my knuckle again using my foam applicator I decided to buy one, sort of in a fit of rage!

As with all these things, sharing is caring, so here you are. A review, by me, for you.















​


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

It’s a fantastic wee tool, was a bit concerned initially when using mine after applying Gt tyre serum but a final wipe on a Mf towel to remove excess product and it’s great to go for next time I’m applying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice review on it, was pleased to see you using Gyeon tire with it as it’s my current go to dressing…

How did you find it on the other 3 tyres - obviously you used some to prime the applicator, but how much did you use on the other tyres - you seemed to be using more than I would on a similar sized tyre…

Did you clean the applicator after you’d finished or leave it primed in the little holder ? 

Interesting to see how long the life is of the brush, but certainly looks effective :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Nice review on it, was pleased to see you using Gyeon tire with it as it's my current go to dressing…
> 
> How did you find it on the other 3 tyres - obviously you used some to prime the applicator, but how much did you use on the other tyres - you seemed to be using more than I would on a similar sized tyre…
> 
> ...


Asking the right questions!

I found it very effective on the other tyres, I did probably use less - I'm thinking back to a GLS I did yesterday and I probably managed half a tyre to each full pump, then a final pump to wizz round and ensure even coverage. I need to stress nthat the Scorpion Verde's do take far more dressing than smoother tyres due to all those ridges, the dressing doesn't "flow" at all.

I'm always very generous with the dressing but I notice that on the uses since I have had to use less product as I'd say the applicator stays primed. Which takes me on to....

Did I clean it? No. Did I wipe the excess off with kitchen roll? Yes. Did much come off? No, so now I just wipe it off with a spent MF cloth from the detail.

Hopefully that answers your questions sufficiently?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers mate, that’s great to hear and good that once it’s thoroughly primed, you don’t need a lot. 

Definitely one for me to look at I think, when I need replacement applicator. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You're very welcome Andy. Thanks for asking questions that'll hopefully be useful to others too!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

If you do get one, Andy and I'd suggest you do, I don't think you will be disappointed with it, I really do rate mine.

2 pumps of Gyeon Tire will easily give you a nice even coat and once the brush is primed you might even get away with 1 pump, because the way the brush spreads the dressing is so efficient and accurate there is no wasted product.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks darling, great video :thumb:

One to add to my list of products from Carscope. There stubby gun, extension lance & nozzle kit also appeals.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> If you do get one, Andy and I'd suggest you do, I don't think you will be disappointed with it, I really do rate mine.
> 
> 2 pumps of Gyeon Tire will easily give you a nice even coat and once the brush is primed you might even get away with 1 pump, because the way the brush spreads the dressing is so efficient and accurate there is no wasted product.


Cheers mate, that's good to hear :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Washed the Twingo this morning ( 2 bucket jet wash special ) and once back home gave the tyres a going over with Gyeon Tire using said brush.

Once the brush was primed with 2 pumps doing the first tyre, 1 pump per tyre easily gave a good coating on the remaining CrossClimates, admittedly they are 185/55/15's but I'd say there would probably be enough to cover the 215/55/18's on the Qashqai.

Finish before knocking back, photographed in the garage so excuse the poor lighting.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Whoops...should have mentioned, excellent review Mr Llama and I totally agree, was a bit of a game changer for me after years of washing up sponges.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

AndyQash said:


> Whoops...should have mentioned, excellent review Mr Llama and I totally agree, was a bit of a game changer for me after years of washing up sponges.


You're most welcome, I enjoyed making this as I was excited by the product, especially for us detailers (hobbyist or not) who want to get the best results we can.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I also watched the video as have been interested in this product. Will be investing in one now, also think I'll try one of the 40 degree nozzles. 

I have watched and enjoyed a few of your videos, thanks for the effort. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Great review, gonna buy one of them now !


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Kenan said:


> I also watched the video as have been interested in this product. Will be investing in one now, also think I'll try one of the 40 degree nozzles.
> 
> I have watched and enjoyed a few of your videos, thanks for the effort.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Every time I'm on carscope I kinda have a wish list of stuff that gets to about £500....and then I add a K7 and it gets to about a grand. One day!

Thank you for watching the videos, I enjoy making them so I'm glad someone enjoys watching them, it's very rewarding.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Every time I'm on carscope I kinda have a wish list of stuff that gets to about £500....and then I add a K7 and it gets to about a grand. One day!
> 
> Thank you for watching the videos, I enjoy making them so I'm glad someone enjoys watching them, it's very rewarding.


:lol:

I get to around £200. Like the MTM SGS35 stubby gun, extended lance & rubber tipped nozzles. And the tyre brush.

Hope Carscope do a discount code, as Mrs Rappy has asked what I want for Xmas.

The Pressol spray bottles also appeal :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rappy said:


> I get to around £200. Like the MTM SGS35 stubby gun, extended lance & rubber tipped nozzles. And the tyre brush.
> 
> Hope Carscope do a discount code, as Mrs Rappy has asked what I want for Xmas.
> 
> The Pressol spray bottles also appeal :thumb:


I could do with an affiliate link after all these sales!

On the presol bottles, I've recently started using the CarPro Dilute bottles with Canyon Triggers (Koch Chemie ones) and they are fantastic. Not the most ergonomic but the dilution markings up to 1:20 are fantastic. Got a couple of Wurth bottles and triggers for solvents.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Saw a YouTube video the other day with someone using one very similar.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...gkypvtwcatmj17d0f9fa7f723465b201dfa396&gclid=


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

TonyHill said:


> Saw a YouTube video the other day with someone using one very similar.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...gkypvtwcatmj17d0f9fa7f723465b201dfa396&gclid=


Link just goes to front page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

They are very similar yes, but I suspect they are Chinese where as the carscope ones are Korean. I wonder if there is the similar difference in quality as there is for microfiber?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> They are very similar yes, but I suspect they are Chinese where as the carscope ones are Korean. I wonder if there is the similar difference in quality as there is for microfiber?


It's tyres though so the quality of bristles isn't important

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> It's tyres though so the quality of bristles isn't important
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Depends if they fall out of the head or not doesn't it I guess. I can't imagine there's too big a difference?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Right, I've ordered the cheapie one, it won't arrive for a few weeks but I'm in no rush , and it was only £3 all in!
I'll put it through its paces and report back. :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

TonyHill said:


> Right, I've ordered the cheapie one, it won't arrive for a few weeks but I'm in no rush , and it was only £3 all in!
> I'll put it through its paces and report back. :thumb:


Can you tell me how you found it on site? Link doesn't work for me.

Thanks in advanced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Coatings said:


> Can you tell me how you found it on site? Link doesn't work for me.
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this one...looks the same brush.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...cYME3lJdqzWM2macF-NgGBnLoWdCeMYBoCbBkQAvD_BwE


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> Right, I've ordered the cheapie one, it won't arrive for a few weeks but I'm in no rush , and it was only £3 all in!
> I'll put it through its paces and report back. :thumb:


I've ordered 4, for £9.60 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> I've ordered 4, for £9.60
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You realise you don't need one per wheel 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Kenan said:


> You realise you don't need one per wheel
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Time will tell...quality depending of course


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Kenan said:


> You realise you don't need one per wheel
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


No but I do need one for each car as I use different products 

I should apologise to Henri for helping to hijack this thread, you're doing a great job with the products you've offering and I wish you all the best in your venture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks interesting, may consider one in the future.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> Try this one...looks the same brush.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...cYME3lJdqzWM2macF-NgGBnLoWdCeMYBoCbBkQAvD_BwE


Same. Links to ali but just to home page. How did you find in search?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> Try this one...looks the same brush.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...cYME3lJdqzWM2macF-NgGBnLoWdCeMYBoCbBkQAvD_BwE


Weird…. Link worked in the quote section of my last message. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Apart from the answer "just because" :lol: curious to know why we need this.

What's the difference between this and other brushes that we all have?

I use a brush from my set that most of us use for badges, trim etc and I find it works just fine and obviously you can buy a set of 5 for the same price as this one.

Not a criticism of Carscope as I do think it's a good idea but just wondering do we really need it when we all robably already own quite a few brushes.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve used foam pads and a microfibre cloth for applying tyre products but I haven’t tried a brush yet and I don’t want to use any of the brushes I have. For under £10 I thought I’d give these a go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Apart from the answer "just because" :lol: curious to know why we need this.
> 
> What's the difference between this and other brushes that we all have?
> 
> ...


That's actually a very good point, detailing brushes can be just as good.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I personally don't find detailing brushes to be as good, which is why I wanted to try this. It's super densely packed with bristles and really distributes the dressing evenly and quickly, with very little mess. The stubby little handle makes it really easy to apply all the way round the wheel too, far more efficiently than a foam applicator I've found. Especially with these Scorpion Verde's.

As someone who's to do this commercially now, rather than just on my own vehicle, I appreciate the speed and ease that this allows me to achieve the results I want.


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone used this long term with Gyeon Tyre? Just got them both but then seen not suitable with solvent based dressing which I believe Gyeon Tyre is?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

S3rv3d said:


> Anyone used this long term with Gyeon Tyre? Just got them both but then seen not suitable with solvent based dressing which I believe Gyeon Tyre is?


It's fine with solvent based dressings, I've had mine from day 1.


----------

